# Diagnosis for Strep B + in pregnancy



## KimmieG (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,
I asked this question to my chapter and someone gave the answer as 646.6-
Does any one agree and have documentation that I can access through the 
internet?
Thank you


----------



## Beany011178 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use V02.51.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 24, 2009)

*strep B in mother*

It depends on whether the patient has active strep B or is a carrier.
647.83 and 041.02 if active
648.93 and V02.51 if carrier.

Anyone else?


----------



## SStevens (Mar 24, 2009)

*Strep B*

I agree with Anna


----------

